# O/U Feedback



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I'm hoping to get into my first over/under soon for the upcoming season. I'm leaning towards a 20 gauge as I have a 12 gauge pump and a 16 gauge bolt action. Looking for a dedicated upland shotgun mostly for grouse but likely for other quarry as well.

I don't have a ton to spend so I'm likely getting one from Savage, TriStar or CZ. Probably capped at $700. 

Any thoughts? I've heard most of these are likely built in the same facilities in Turkey and often on almost identical plans. All pretty new to me so throw out anything you believe could be helpful.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

We just had a thread about this a couple months ago. If you search "O/U" there are a few you can check. 

I don't have much advise outside the search bar. AF CYN just went the budget route on that thread, you can ask him for another update.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The best thing to do is to go down to a gun shop and try some of the ones that they have on the rack on and see how they fit. 

I made the mistake years ago of stopping in a gun shop and they had a Ruger Red Label 20 ga in the racks. A half hour later I was headed home with it and a little lighter in the pocket book. 

I liked that 20 ga so well that a year later I picked up a Ruger Red Label 12 ga. 

I have a weakness for those two shotguns.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I looked at a lot of these guns. I bought a Stevens 555E in 28 gauge. It's beatuiful, it points well and the trigger is close to 12 lbs. It's horrible. The safety was also pretty stiff. I sent it back to see if something was wrong or if it could be adjusted. I'll keep you posted on what comes back.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Out of the 3 you mentioned, I would go with a CZ. Probably the Redhead. I have a Huglu 103c that has served me well over the years. (made in the same factory I believe) I have 4 shotguns that are made in Turkey, a Winchester SXP, Tristar Raptor, Weatherby SA-08 and the Huglu. Never had a problem with any of them, other than the barrel on my SXP is stamped "Wincester" only a handful of them went out so I kept it.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I’ve shot my Stevens 555 in 20 ga. a ton and and have had no issues and it fits me great. It’s a very light gun which I love for upland hunting. I hunt and train dogs with a bunch of people that have the cz upland ultra light and everyone seems to like them. I don’t think you could go wrong with either.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Not to throw water on your parade, but as a upland game tool, a double barrel is not your best choice. Oh, I know, they look cool, heck, owned a few in my day, but for upland game like grouse and especially quail and chukars, a pump or light weight auto is the way to go. Think about it and maybe a few comments from upland games guys can help you make a decision.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Not to throw water on your parade, but as a upland game tool, a double barrel is not your best choice. Oh, I know, they look cool, heck, owned a few in my day, but for upland game like grouse and especially quail and chukars, a pump or light weight auto is the way to go. Think about it and maybe a few comments from upland games guys can help you make a decision.


Based on more magazine capacity? What other advantages? I actually see it the other way around.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

BPturkeys said:


> Not to throw water on your parade, but as a upland game tool, a double barrel is not your best choice. Oh, I know, they look cool, heck, owned a few in my day, but for upland game like grouse and especially quail and chukars, a pump or light weight auto is the way to go. Think about it and maybe a few comments from upland games guys can help you make a decision.


I'm waiting to hear back about recommendations from a friend I trust but I'm pretty sure she uses an O/U after experimenting for 30s with most of her time dedicated to chukar. I don't personally know a better hunter and fisherman than her.

Until then, I'd love to hear back from people on why an O/U isn't likely my best investment. I know it's all highly subjective but I'm game to change direction.

Some context.... I'm hesitant on a pump for upland game. I'm getting better but would benefit from an ability to take an effecient second shot. I haven't needed a third shot yet and would probably be hesitant to take one unless I got into a bigger group/covey. I'm also looking to ideally drop a pound off my current 870 Remington Express Super Mag. It was my 1st purchase 6+ years ago and I'm just finding myself exploring steep hills for duskies more than duck and turkey.

For some reason I've never been attracted to semi-automatic shotguns but I could also be persuaded there. Whenever I go to a store they just never catch my eye nor do they "feel" as good in the hand. I'll admit it's likely just my own bias.

Please share if you have time as most of what I've been reading points me to O/U.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

gdog said:


> Based on more magazine capacity? What other advantages? I actually see it the other way around.


Well yes, mag capacity is the biggest reason I prefer pump/auto. Maybe I should throw it back at you and ask why less magazine capacity is better?

Remember, double barrel guns were only invented because single shots lacked needed magazine capacity.

So many times, particularly on chukars, you get into a covey that is kind of spread out and they jump one at a time and with a dbl it usually goes something like this:..shoot and miss, second shot and hit, reload as the third bird flies off (dog calls you a dumb ass cause you're out of shells), 4th bird jumps but it's a ways out there cause you're still fiddling getting your gun up, fifth bird jumps and you get him cause the frustration is gone(dog smiles), sixth bird has walked off cause he can. Or...it could go like this, bamm, bamm, bamm, bamm, bamm...five dead birds, dogs happy, your happy, everybodies happy!

One more thing, I am not out there to make it more fair for those blasted chukars :smile:


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

I always wanted an O/U, about 8-10 years ago i bought a Stoeger Condor in 20 gauge just for upland, everybody said i would regret it and to spend at least a $1000 on one. That has been one of my best $300 purchases, the gun hits where i want and has never missed a beat. I couldn't tell you how many rounds myself and family have put through that little gun but it is a bunch. My son kept asking for it and i finally gave it to him last year, he used it for Gambles to Mearns to grouse last year and it just keeps on going.

I purchased a new 12 gauge Weatherby Orion at Sportsmans on sale for $599 and i also love that gun but i missed the little 20 gauge so i just purchased a new Legacy Pointer in 20 gauge 2 weeks ago as Sportsmans in St George was closing them out for the new Arista. I think it was $399 down from $499, so far it has been shooting pretty good for me.

I think it depends on the gun you get some people have nothing but problems with budget over unders and some never have an issue...so far i have been on the good side of that and have had no issues. but i am a clean freak and they get cleaned after every use.

Good luck on your decision!

Sportsmans still has the Pointers on sale down here for $399, he said they had a few remaining.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

backcountry, If you have never had any interest in an autoloader, I would simply suggest you take a look at a few of the offerings they have in 20 ga. For $500-$650 there are some very good guns to look at. Franchi Affinity, Weatherby and Stoeger. Check some of these out with the 26" barrels.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I’ve used both for upland hunting and I prefer an O/U. Reasons, I love the way they swing on fast flying birds I think there is a reason most professionals use an O/U for skeet and clays, 2 different chokes, I hate chasing shells around, safety, ease of maintenance and reliability. Plus I don’t need to shoot a limit out of one covey I’d rather get one or two and give the dog more opportunity. I rarely would need to shoot more than twice anyways.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Currently excited about the TriStar Hunter Ex or CZ Drake. No one seems to have the TriStar on hand locally so leaning towards CZ as I like the feel and swing. Hard to want to drop so much $ on a gun I can't handle first. 

Looked at the Legacy Pointer but wasn't as impressed. Tempting for the price though. I'm more tempted by the extra engineering on the CZ for the little extra money. This will probably be a lifetime purchase as I'm not likely to find money again for an upland shotgun without selling off other guns.

Looking at semi-automatic after feedback here but they are hard to find less than $700 in the names listed. And after looking at a few I'm still not drawn to them. I've just been looking at Over/Unders for so long that I think I've been imprinted.

Stevens/Savage is still in the running because of weight for backpacking but actually think the 6.5 lb range will be nice for endurance/backpacking but absorb more recoil than the 5.5lb aluminum based Savage. 

Likely be happy with whatever I get. Actually looking like I'll be able to head up to the Uintas to chase ptarmigans in September. Probably turn into a trout trip without dogs but hiking around at elevation in the Uintas is about the best experience I can think of for an intro to early autumn.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

A couple weeks ago we got a Franchi Instict SL in 20ga, primarily for the safety aspect since we usually have our young kids with us and the dogs. It only took shooting that gun for a little bit for me to be completely sold on it. It swings and balances so well I might just need to grab a second one (this one is Mrs. Cakes' gun). 

As for the load capacity limiting factor, I think brendo nailed it. I don't like shooting more than 2-3 birds in a single contact as I like getting more work for my dog. Working the dog is about 90% of the fun of bird hunting to me!


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

johnnycake said:


> A couple weeks ago we got a Franchi Instict SL in 20ga, primarily for the safety aspect since we usually have our young kids with us and the dogs. It only took shooting that gun for a little bit for me to be completely sold on it. It swings and balances so well I might just need to grab a second one (this one is Mrs. Cakes' gun).
> 
> As for the load capacity limiting factor, I think brendo nailed it. I don't like shooting more than 2-3 birds in a single contact as I like getting more work for my dog. Working the dog is about 90% of the fun of bird hunting to me!


You lucky dog!! That instinct sl will hopefully be my next gun.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

A Beretta Silver Pigeon 20/28 combo will be my next (and first) O/U. Every time I am at a store that carries them, the counter person has to wipe up the puddle of drool that I leave after handing them.

There is something about a well balanced O/U.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I prefer an O/U too. Two chokes to choose from, I like the way they balance and swing, they carry better, and every hull gets recovered. Capacity isn't something I worry about. You can sometimes get a third shot on a covey anyway by reloading. I shoot an O/U better. I have autos too and I enjoy hunting with them but my old Citori 525 feather is my go-to.

I love a Citori and that will always be my first choice. I just bought another one in 16 gauge myself.
The Stevens 555 E has some really nice features for the budget-minded. I think you might find one for that money. Standing in a chukar covey flush I want ejectors.

https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/savage-arms-stevens-555-e-20-gauge-over-under-shotgun

CZ makes good stuff for the money too.

Good luck I think you will love packing an O/U.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I hunt a lot of wild upland birds and keep detailed journal regarding my bird hunts. A few years ago I switch mid season from an auto to a O/U. So, all things being equal (bird #’s that year, same dogs) I thought that my birds per day average would drop with the change.  The result at the end of that season was that my Utah chukars per hunting day went from 3.6 to 3.5 with the gun switch. Not statistically significant. I was a little surprised myself! 

My take is that yes… you give up the ability for instant follow up shots beyond two but the O/U swings better and you also have the ability to use a tighter choke for your second shot and this has some advantage for distance shots. An O/U makes me slow down and do a better job picking my shots. I can be a little sloppy with the semi auto, not so with the O/U. The O/U will make you a better shot as long as the gun fits you.

And I will admit that it does kinda suck standing there with an empty O/U and that late chukar flies up with a laughing cackle that would have been toast with an auto but you watch him fly away with the O/U! But you can’t kill them all and it is more about the hunt, the dogs, and getting out than it is the killin.

Variety is the spice of life and owning both types is great—hell, through in a good pump gun for fun as well but I don’t see a disadvantage with an O/U. Others mileage may vary.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Airborne said:


> An O/U makes me slow down and do a better job picking my shots. I can be a little sloppy with the semi auto, not so with the O/U. The O/U will make you a better shot as long as the gun fits you.
> 
> But you can't kill them all and it is more about the hunt, the dogs, and getting out than it is the killin.


^^This^^


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

CPAjeff said:


> A Beretta Silver Pigeon 20/28 combo will be my next (and first) O/U. Every time I am at a store that carries them, the counter person has to wipe up the puddle of drool that I leave after handing them.
> 
> There is something about a well balanced O/U.


Good choice...love my 20ga Silver Pigeon.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Those mid-to-high end O/Us are beautiful. I've debated holding off to get something like the Franchi but I'd likely be looking at another 2 years. Plus, I'm not sure my wife would be as agreeable about spending that type of money at the moment. It took me a few years to get her comfortable with a entry level one and even having another shotgun in the house. It got easier as I started bringing home more grouse for dinner 😁

Would be nice to have an heirloom long gun at some point. The entry level guns I own do the job plenty well but aren't quite the same as the pieces I see friends inheriting. But you buy what you can afford and use it to it's best. 

Thx for sharing everyone. Getting excited. Heck my wife is even interested in going clay shooting with me now.


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

I have the Savage as well as a Mossberg in 20ga!! Love them both!! Pleasure to shoot and fairly light weight! Use them for all my bird hunting except waterfowl!!


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Thoughts on aluminum alloy receivers, especially regarding durability/lifespan? I found a Stevens 555 Enhanced that I like. They seem to cut weight by using aluminum alloys. I know that has been used for ages but I've also been told O/Us generate a lot of unique forces.

Still debating on CZ as well. Both the Drake (lighter but simpler) and the Wood**** (heavier but prettier).


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

backcountry said:


> Still debating on CZ as well. Both the Drake (lighter but simpler) and the Wood**** (heavier but prettier).


I know a few people that shoot the CZ Bobwhite and really like it.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

backcountry said:


> Thoughts on aluminum alloy receivers, especially regarding durability/lifespan? I found a Stevens 555 Enhanced that I like. They seem to cut weight by using aluminum alloys. I know that has been used for ages but I've also been told O/Us generate a lot of unique forces.


The Citori 525 feather that I carry more than any other is 12 years old I think. It has yet to show signs of serious wear. The locking lever has only moved slightly toward center. It is a field gun, not a clays gun. The gun sees lots of use all year from hunting to NSTRA trials and training birds but nothing like a competition clay shooter would put through a gun.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I shoot a Browning Citori 725 Feather with the alloy receiver (a perfect upland gun!). It has a steel plate which the shells recoil into to help with wear and tear. An alloy gun is light and is meant to be carried more than shot--that is not to say that you can't shoot it all day of the season and it would not hold up. It's just that if you are shooting a whole lot of trap or skeet (Over 5,000 rds per year) get a heavy steel frame gun for that purpose. The occasional clays shooter and avid hunter will do fine with a quality alloy receiver--does a turkish made gun count as quality? Maybe...


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Ended up deciding on the CZ Drake. I had concerns with the Savage customer service and history of trigger problems but what ultimately helped decide was their choke tubes: they don't seem to have an aftermarket option and their constrictions are well outside the norm for 2 of the 3 I'm likely to use for upland hunting. It came down to minor differences but that's how I landed.

The CZ Drake 20 gauge I got comes in at 6 lbs 9 oz, about a half pound heavier than the Savage 555 Enhanced. Not the lightest on the market but strikes the balance I wanted.

It definitely won't win any beauty contests. But I hadn't even considered that until getting stuck in the research vortex. Limited scroll and basic grained walnut furniture. 

I liked the feel/swing a little better on the Drake. And I ultimately preferred the steel monoblock and reciever for some reason; I just really fell for the CZ lockup system compared to the Savage one even if I'm not likely to stress either in my lifetime. Trigger pull is pleasant and the break has a great response for such a price point.

All around pretty excited to finally have purchased a dedicated upland game field gun. 

And I have more cash to practice with the $100 I saved with the CZ purchase. 

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Congrats. Enjoy. Myself I've shot a pump for so long all I want to do with a O/U or auto is rip the forearm off.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Congrats. You'll need to send us a field report!


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome!
I'm sure it will provide years of service.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Thx folks.

AF....I hope they get your 555E back to you with a better trigger pressure. That's a near perfect entry level upland gun if they could get the production quality solved. I really wanted to add another Stevens to my collection.


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

backcountry said:


> Ended up deciding on the CZ Drake. I had concerns with the Savage customer service and history of trigger problems but what ultimately helped decide was their choke tubes: they don't seem to have an aftermarket option and their constrictions are well outside the norm for 2 of the 3 I'm likely to use for upland hunting. It came down to minor differences but that's how I landed.
> 
> The CZ Drake 20 gauge I got comes in at 6 lbs 9 oz, about a half pound heavier than the Savage 555 Enhanced. Not the lightest on the market but strikes the balance I wanted.
> 
> ...


Make sure you get out and shoot it. Check point of impact and pattern it. CZ is fine for the money. I have two of them. Both of my CZ upland ultralights shoot a little low.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Got it out for first rounds today. Maybe a little high on point of impact but pattern seemed nice. It's the best I've done with clays as it seems having a 2nd choke really helps with the follow up shot. And it was a blast to shoot. The weight and swing fit me nicely. 

It's the first time I've shot a 20 gauge and it's downright fun. I could easily see this being my go to shotgun for everything but heavy waterfowl or turkey hunting. (I'll still get my grandfather's bolt action 16 gauge out 1-2 times a year for memory sake). I'll know if I have good karma if I get into my first chukar covey this year and can't make enough shots because I went O/U instead of auto, but I'm guessing it will be a while before I succeed at that species.

My neighbor enjoys shooting clays so I'll likely get out more the next few weeks. Kind of addicting.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

When that thing breaks on you. Bite the bullet, get a loan or do what ever you have to do and get a Beretta. All others are junk.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

To be honest, I don't see myself shooting the CZ enough to it's breaking point. And unless we win the lottery or have a massive change in direction in our careers then finding $2+k for a shotgun in the next 10-12 years is unlikely; always possible but highly unlikely.

I'm also the type of person that is more likely to love my CZ to my dying day after someone tells me it's "junk". Just saying. ;-)


----------

